# Difference between Summar, Summarit et Elmar



## Rolleistef (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello,
I'd like to know whether somobody knows the difference between these Leitz lenses.
I've also heard the Elmar are much better than than the two previous.
What difference could it have with the two others?
thanks a lot,
stephane


----------



## doxx (Apr 4, 2005)

Leitz lens names are based on the widest aperture
and lens designs

the Summars (f2) are pretty old designs with coatings (maybe without?)
that don't hold up to the newer, better coated lenses - many people like
the 'glow' tho. Summarits are f1.5 lenses, same for the coatings.
These lenses are screwmount lenses

the Elmar = f2.8 design is something between the older and newer lenses
and can be found in screwmount and M mount (still available new!)
the quality is good - but at f2.8 too slow for a Leica IMO

modern stuff, M mount:
Noctilux = f1.0 (!) pretty new design, modern coatings
Summilux = f1.4 pretty new design, modern coatings
Summicron = f2.0 pretty new, modern coatings

it gets more confusing tho - all these lenses are available in different
'versions' that may have a slightly different 'look' due to design changes
(I mean the look of the pictures). You can save a load of money going
with an older, previous version and still get Leica quality...

side note: one can mount screw mount lenses via adapter on an M camera,
but not vice versa...


----------



## Rolleistef (Apr 4, 2005)

ok thanks,
but I was talking about the old ones, the screw mounted oldies for Leica III.
If anybody's using some?...


----------



## doxx (Apr 4, 2005)

check with these guys there's lotsa Leica knowledge around


----------



## Rolleistef (Apr 4, 2005)

ok, thanks doxx
bonne soirée


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 5, 2005)

Rolleistef said:
			
		

> ok thanks,
> but I was talking about the old ones, the screw mounted oldies for Leica III.
> If anybody's using some?...



I am using a Summitar and it's very decent quality (well, trying to define the Leica quality here), better than the Summar. The Summars were pretty soft and regarded to be lenses of the 'lower end'. On top of that I am just finishing a roll taken with an old 50/3.5 Elmar. From what I heard and read, it's a very good quality lens, as I would expect out of Leica (save for the Summar... ).  Both of the above lenses are 50mm. I also have a 90/4 Elmar which is a very nice portrait lens.  If you're really interested in saving money yet shooting with a great lens I would look into the newer Voigtlander lenses. I use an almost new 35/2.5 Skopar on one of the Leica bodies and I'm very pleased with it.

Are you looking into buying a Leitz lens for your Leica III?


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh, I almost forgot:

Summar= 50/2 Collapsible
Summitar= 50/2 Collapsible
Summarit= 50/1.5 Collapsible
Elmar= 50/2.8 (best 50mm IMHO, outside Summicron)
Elmar= 50/3.5 Collapsible
Summicron= 50/2 (best 50mm IMHO)

I hope this makes sense...


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 6, 2005)

Ohh... One more thing:


http://members.aol.com/dcolucci/c.htm


----------



## Rolleistef (Apr 7, 2005)

There were 2.8 screw mounts elmar?  Never heard of it
I'm actually looking for a IIIf and a lense for it, and maybe i'd find a decent one on ebay.
I'll see whether I can then find a Summicron which looks fantastic, but I have to earn for it, my high-school student manifolder is not so full....
Maybe I would first use a soviet lense before.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 7, 2005)

Rolleistef said:
			
		

> There were 2.8 screw mounts elmar?  Never heard of it
> I'm actually looking for a IIIf and a lense for it, and maybe i'd find a decent one on ebay.
> I'll see whether I can then find a Summicron which looks fantastic, but I have to earn for it, my high-school student manifolder is not so full....
> Maybe I would first use a soviet lense before.


 
Yes, there were many lenses made for SM and one was the Elmar 50/2.8. Here is a list of the major lenses made for SM Leicas:

21mm/4 Super Angulon
28mm/6.3 Hektor
28mm/5.6 Summaron
33mm/3.5 Stemar (very rare)
35mm/3.5 Elmar
35mm/3.5 Summaron
35mm/2.8 Summaron
35mm/2 Summicron
50mm/3.5 Elmar
50mm/2.5 Hektor
50mm/2 Summar
50mm/2 Rigid Summar (rare)
50mm/1.5 Xenon
50mm/2 Summitar
50mm/1.5 Summarit
50mm/3.5 Wollensak (NY)
50mm/2 Summicron
50mm/2 Rigid Summicron
50mm/2 Compur Summicron

50mm/2.8 Elmar:



 


50mm/1.4 Summilux
65mm/3.5 Elmar
73/1.9 Hektor
85mm/1.5 Summarex
90mm/2 Summicron
90mm/4.5 Wollensak (NY)
90mm/4 Elmar
90mm/2.2 Thambar
105mm/6.3 Mountain Elmar
125mm/2.5 Hektor
127mm/4.5 Wollensak (NY)
135mm/4.5 Elmar
135mm/4.5 Hektor
135mm/4 Elmar
180mm/2.8 Tele-Elmarit
200mm/4.5 Telyt
280mm/4.8 Telyt
400mm/5 Telyt


There were many other lenses made primarily by Japanese makers, such as Canon, Nikon, Minolta and so on. Russian lenses are copies of the Leitz lenses above and they are decent at a fraction of the cost.


----------

